# Rename file on samsung note 3



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

I loaded music off my computer onto my Samsung note 3. The files are now on the sd card in the phone. After loading them on the phone it noticed using the Samsung Music player that I had misspelled an artists name. I deleted the file from the phone, corrected the spelling on my sd card with the computer and recopied to the phone. The file name is showing correct when I view the sd card with the computer but in the listings of artists on the phone with Samsung Music playey the spelling is as before , incorrect. Can anyone help?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Open My Files and locate the file. Long press the file and one of the options should be Rename.
Tap that and then type in the new name. (or perhaps different if using a different version of android).

Note: I have no music on my Samsung phone. (I listen to my music on four mp3 players).
I did open a picture on my sd card and long pressed it. I did not get a menu but there was a check/tick in front of it. I then tapped the 3 dots on the top right and one of the options was Rename. I then typed in a different name, tapped renamed and the picture now has a different name.


----------



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

When I go to my files it lists the music on my sd card as it should however the name is now spelled correctly as I previously changed it. The problem is that the Samsung music app stills shows the old spelling. It must be somehow stored in a cache in the phone as I downloaded another music player and it does the same thing. I also have music on mp3 players but keep some of my favorites on phone for convience. Thanks


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Sorry, as I said a) I don't have music on my phone and b) I don't use any music app on my phones or tablets.


----------



## blh102444 (Dec 28, 2003)

Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## VishalKumar (May 29, 2017)

Clear data for the app in Settings?


----------

